# Broken light meter



## angecampigotto (Aug 9, 2011)

The light meter on my slr film camera is broken, so I figured if I bring along my dslr, set my iso to the same as the film I've got and point it to what I want to shoot with my film should come out looking alright. Will this work and is there something that I also need to set on my dslr to ensure this works? I just don't want to waste all my rolls of film, haha.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2011)

It might not be dead on, but it will be close enough.  I would say plus or minus half a stop...

edit
The reason I say it might be a little different is because the mirror might pass more or less light on one of the bodies - which will affect the meter readings.  For example, the mirror on my 1N RS only reflects 35% of the light up into the viewfinder.  In comparison, a 1V reflects 63% of the light into the viewfinder.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2011)

Using your DSLR should work well, but if you don't want to tote it around, there are a couple of options.  One is the Sunny 16 Rule, and the other is to pick up a hand-held light-meter.  There are scads of them on eBay, and you can get an excellent Luna for well under $100.


----------



## Ron G (Aug 10, 2011)

You will need to set the ASA settings for each camera the same for it to be calibrated properly.Ron G


----------

